# Gotze vs James Rodriguez



## Torros (29 Febbraio 2016)

Entrambi stanno in due squadre dove sono limitati, anche se la scorsa stagione James anche giocando da ala fece molto bene. Quest'anno sarà il rapporto con gli allenatori ma non ha reso come l'anno scorso, certo che sulla fascia sarà sempre limitato, non ha il passo dell'ala, anche se poi compensa con visione di gioco, cross, passaggi e tiro, ma cmq rende chiaramente meglio più vicino alla porta. 
Come giocatore preferisco decisamente James, Gotze è la classica seconda punta, non è proprio un trequartista, non ha la visione a tutto campo che contraddistingue i giocatori di questo ruolo tipo Ozil.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Febbraio 2016)

James, ma in una squadra più adatta.


----------



## juventino (1 Marzo 2016)

Forse sarà perché il Real non è propriamente una squadra adatta a lui, ma a me sinceramente James non ha mai fatto impazzire.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse sarà perché il Real non è propriamente una squadra adatta a lui, ma a me sinceramente James non ha mai fatto impazzire.


Gotze si? Sono anni che lo dipingono come un super campione quando a me sembra solo un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse sarà perché il Real non è propriamente una squadra adatta a lui, ma a me sinceramente James non ha mai fatto impazzire.



beh non è un giocatore particolarmente appariscente, nel senso che non fa mille dribbling e giochetti vari, è un giocatore celebrare che puoi apprezzare solo guardando un intera partita. Trovo che sia simile a Totti in molti aspetti.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Marzo 2016)

James e' di un altro livello


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Gotze si? Sono anni che lo dipingono come un super campione quando a me sembra solo un ottimo giocatore.



Gotze però ha avuto davvero pochissime occasioni al Bayern (errore suo imho prima andarci e poi intestardirsi a rimanerci). Con questo non voglio dire che Mario sia superiore, sia chiaro.


----------



## Torros (7 Marzo 2016)

a me cmq Gotze non ha mai fatto impazzire, capivo poco l'hype ai tempi del Dortmund e ogni volta che guardavo i tedeschi quelli forti mi parevano prima Kagawa e poi Reus. Mai che poi abbia deciso un big match. Ricordo all'epoca paragoni con Neymar e Hazard che a me parevano ben più talentuosi, ma pure lo stesso Reus.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> a me cmq Gotze non ha mai fatto impazzire, capivo poco l'hype ai tempi del Dortmund e ogni volta che guardavo i tedeschi quelli forti mi parevano prima Kagawa e poi Reus. Mai che poi abbia deciso un big match. Ricordo all'epoca paragoni con Neymar e Hazard che a me parevano ben più talentuosi, ma pure lo stesso Reus.


solo una finale mondiale


----------



## Torros (8 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> solo una finale mondiale



parlavo a livello di club ai tempi del Dortmund. 


Cmq pure Materazzi ha deciso una finale mondiale.. non proprio un fenomeno.


----------

